# Where to get bow restrung?



## Mattones (Sep 25, 2008)

Well my 08 Diamond Justice is starting to shred and its time to replace it. I am located in Waterdown, Ontario and able to drive within an hour or so in all directions to get it redone. All i know of is the bow shop.

Anyone recommend any string makers? scorpion? I would try a custom string maker if one is close. 

Thanks


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

I recommend B2 Bowstrings by Nathan Brooks.


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

Get in touch with Kevin. You can send him a PM.
He goes by GWN_Nuge on AT. Home of the Nuge Strings.
Kevin makes a fantastic custom bow string and cables at a great price!!


----------



## apapig (Jan 6, 2011)

How do I send a PM ?


----------



## Jbooter (Dec 9, 2009)

Mattones said:


> Well my 08 Diamond Justice is starting to shred and its time to replace it. I am located in Waterdown, Ontario and able to drive within an hour or so in all directions to get it redone. All i know of is the bow shop.
> 
> Anyone recommend any string makers? scorpion? I would try a custom string maker if one is close.
> 
> Thanks


You may want to check out Badendoch Archery (http://www.badenocharchery.com/contact_us.php). I've honestly never been there, but when I saw that you were in Waterdown, On I remembered that there was one I found on a Google search near your area. It looks like it's under 30 km drive from your place. Don't know anything about the place, but who knows, could be a great little shop with string service. Maybe give 'em a call.


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Badenoch is a small shop but if Gail can help she will for sure! 
Shawn


----------



## Mattones (Sep 25, 2008)

crazymoose said:


> Get in touch with Kevin. You can send him a PM.
> He goes by GWN_Nuge on AT. Home of the Nuge Strings.
> Kevin makes a fantastic custom bow string and cables at a great price!!


I tried a couple months ago with him. He stopped replying while I figured out my bows string lengths etc, I had the money ready to be sent. Must have been too busy. It happens.




Jbooter said:


> You may want to check out Badendoch Archery (http://www.badenocharchery.com/contact_us.php). I've honestly never been there, but when I saw that you were in Waterdown, On I remembered that there was one I found on a Google search near your area. It looks like it's under 30 km drive from your place. Don't know anything about the place, but who knows, could be a great little shop with string service. Maybe give 'em a call.


last time I was in there the guy said his string maker left and he didnt know how to do it. :\ This was last year when my friend asked him about his bow.


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Call Nathan ,he will fix you up


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

He is never too busy to reply to any PM......Kevin will ship it to you, give him a call
Do you want his phone number?


Andy

:darkbeer:


----------



## Mattones (Sep 25, 2008)

If I do get a custom string I have no idea and no bow press to install the thing. :\ I found the string/cable lengths and such on line If i recall kevin asked me last time to measure where the cable and string meet and thats where we left off. he has good reviews and i would lvoe to you him!


----------



## Rampant (May 3, 2005)

There is a custom string maker just over an hour from you. Ballistic Bowstrings in Bradford is Canada's original aftermarket string manufacturer, with over 20 years experience. Ballistic is the largest Canadian string maker, producing the highest quality strings available. 

Ballistic produces two grades of string; Custom and Premium. String material and construction methods are identical, but the Premium line is pre-stretched and employs Liquid Lok and special servings in critical locations.

All popular string materials are available in all colours, but Ultra Cam is most highly recommended as the most stable material available. Installation, set-up and tuning are also available.

Call 905 775-4416 or PM me for more info.

Good shooting!

Nigel


----------



## Mattones (Sep 25, 2008)

^I contacted you with no reply as of yet.


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

Nuge makes some real nice strings and I'll sure he'd even install them for you and install your peep. I've shot his strings for a couple of years haven't ever once had an issue with them.


----------



## Mattones (Sep 25, 2008)

Where is Nudge located?

These are prices I got from the bow shop.
Americas BestString $74.95Cable $41.95 

ScorpionString $59.95Cable $19.95 

Winners ChoiceString $66.95Cable $49.95


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

Nuge is just north of Napenee. I know he was talking about going to Running Bear this weekend, however, shoot him a pm on AT (GWN_Nuge) here and he'll get back too you ASAP. You won't be disappointed in his quality of strings he makes. His pinstripe strings are awesome.


----------

